# Dallas Uber driver arrested for sex assault of customer



## jaktharkhan (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/crim...rrested-for-sex-assault-on-customer/30975131/

DALLAS - An Uber driver has been arrested for sexually assaulting one of his passengers in her home.

Police said Talal Ali Chammout, 56, picked up the victim in the McKinney Avenue/Cedar Springs Road area on Saturday, July 25. The suspect then drove her to the drop off location - her residence in the 200 block of W. Colorado Blvd. - and let her out of the vehicle.

The victim told police Chammout followed her inside her residence against her wishes and sexually assaulted her.

Chammout was arrested and charged with sexual assault Wednesday.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

jaktharkhan said:


> Police said Talal Ali Chammout, 56, picked up the victim in the McKinney Avenue/Cedar Springs Road . . . followed her inside her residence against her wishes and sexually assaulted her.


Another Uber driver who slipped through the cracks of background checks.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Not good. 

I was just thinking about this one woman I took home recently. I thought she was attractive, outgoing, smart, funny... lots of qualities I like in a woman. She also owns a local business, actually expressed sincere interest in a pet project of mine, likes to have fun (She'd spent a week in Reno), and (bonus points!) owns a Hyundai. I'm thinking "Gee, I really would like to get to know her a little better." By that, I mean patronizing her establishment one day, and possibly asking her out. You know, some time down the road.

But this? Totally wrong!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

As a fellow driver may I suggest one does not mix business with pleasure, Fan. It could come to bite you in the a$$.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Maybe so, but I can dream, right?

At least I'm never gonna do something stupid, like this putz in Dallas did!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Another Uber driver who slipped through the cracks of background checks.


He had previously served time in federal prison http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/2015/07/uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-in-dallas.html/


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Another Uber driver who slipped through the cracks of background checks.


Two background checks, actually. He also passed the bgc required to get his city licensing, according to that article.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> He also passed the bgc required to get his city licensing, according to that article.


The city bcgd check must not include fingerprinting & FBI check, which would have picked it up immediately.

BTW, I was referring to all bcgd checks when I used the plural in initial post, not just the check Uber does. I did not intend to ruffle feathers, Typist.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Two background checks, actually. He also passed the bgc required to get his city licensing, according to that article.


No, we don't know that for certain.


Txchick said:


> He had previously served time in federal prison http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/2015/07/uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-in-dallas.html/


_When the FBI raided his business in 2006, officials said they found 40firearms. He was sentenced to six and a half years in federal prison after hereached a plea agreement in 2007, the Porterville Record reported.

As part of the deal, the governmentdropped the conspiracy to possess stolen property charge against him.Records show he was released from prison in August 2012.

Uber spokeswoman Jennifer Mullin said all the company's drivers must pass background checks that include county, federal and multi-staterecords. Chammout also *was required* to pass Dallas' background check to be licensed with the city._
So now the question is, did this arrested Drivers actually apply for City of Dallas permit & was cleared to drive, his recent criminal past notwithstanding? Or is this the repeat of the scenario of exactly what happened in Houston.

*http://m.chron.com/news/politics/ho...s-Uber-plan-to-bring-drivers-into-6201670.php*
_Concerns about the company''s procedures for vetting drivers have intensified in the past two weeks after a driver, Duncan Eric Burton, was charged with sexually assaulting a passenger.

Burton was permitted to work via the company's smartphone app even though he never sought a city permit as required, meaning he was not subject to the city's more rigorous background checks._


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> The city bcgd check must not include fingerprinting & FBI check, which would have picked it up immediately.
> 
> BTW, I was referring to all bcgd checks when I used the plural in initial post, not just the check Uber does. I did not intend to ruffle feathers, Typist.





UberNorthStar said:


> The city bcgd check must not include fingerprinting & FBI check, which would have picked it up immediately.
> 
> BTW, I was referring to all bcgd checks when I used the plural in initial post, not just the check Uber does. I did not intend to ruffle feathers, Typist.


Correct. City of Dallas background checks do not include finger print checks...so Uber & city both missed them. That has to change.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Maybe so, but I can dream, right?
> 
> At least I'm never gonna do something stupid, like this putz in Dallas did!


Take it slow. Your idea of bumping into her is good, but only continue if there is genuine interest from her. It can take a looong time.

Me, new lovely client, 10yrs younger than me from the executive world travelled OS every 3 months. Long 1hr+ trips provided ample opportunity for conversations. Scroll forward 5 yrs, I finally ask her out. Great 1st date (daytime dates never seem threatening to ladies), then everything went on fast forward. Proposed 4 months later, married 9 months after that.

Married now 15 years with 3 lovely girls under 9!!

Stuff professionalism when it's matters of the heart.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Or is this the repeat of the scenario of exactly what happened in Houston.


Let's set the record straight.

*Unless one plans to pickup people within Houston city limits or at the airports,* a driver with the Houston partners does not need to need Houston TNC permit.

Drivers in the Houston Metro area can drop off passengers within Houston city limits or at the airports w/o the Houston TNC. It is. Illegal to pickup in the above areas without a TNC.

It is conceivable a Houston partner can work w/o being fingerprinted and getting an FBI check run on them which is required for a TNC permit.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Let's set the record straight.
> 
> *Unless one plans to pickup people within Houston city limits or at the airports,* a driver with the Houston partners does not need to need Houston TNC permit.
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Let's set the record straight.
> 
> *Unless one plans to pickup people within Houston city limits or at the airports,* a driver with the Houston partners does not need to need Houston TNC permit.


The record is that Uber did not enact this policy until after the Mayor of Houston put her foot down following the rape incident.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The record is that Uber did not enact this policy until after the Mayor of Houston put her foot down following the rape incident.


Yep!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The record is that Uber did not enact this policy until after the Mayor of Houston put her foot down following the rape incident.


I live outside Houston city limits. The fight between TNC' s, and taxi cabs to the Houston City Council has gone on since Lyft first started up in the city. (Lyft pulled out when their drivers needed to get TNC permits.)

Mayor Parker did not initiate this on her own nor did it seem related to one driver's actions. The story:
_
The lengthy debate was a tour de force of policy issues aimed at striking a balance between the stringent regulations applicable to traditional taxicab companies and users of a cell phone app who are willing to drive on an occasional basis using their own cars. Among the most contested proposed amendments were an effort by Council Member Martin to require each driver to carry commercial insurance at all times, and a temporary cap on the number ot TNC drivers at 250 per company. Many aspects of fairness were proposed including allowing surge pricing for all vehicles (traditional cabs and TNCs) for rides solicited through a mobile application._


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> The city bcgd check must not include fingerprinting & FBI check, which would have picked it up immediately.
> 
> BTW, I was referring to all bcgd checks when I used the plural in initial post, not just the check Uber does. I did not intend to ruffle feathers, Typist.


Background check stuff bugs the shit out of me lol Sorry you were on the receiving end of that. I think it stems mainly because I started out in NYC where Uber drivers go through the same background check as everyone else (taxi or for-hire). As far as I'm concerned, Uber drivers should go through the same bgc process that other taxi/for hire drivers have to. No more, no less.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I think it stems mainly because I started out in NYC where Uber drivers go through the same background check as everyone else (taxi or for-hire).


 I'm was just thinking about this yesterday. Are you aware of any reported sexual assault incidents involving Uber_NYC Drivers?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Sorry you were on the receiving end of that.


< temp hijacking thread.>

No problem! I did not want it believed I was referring just to Uber. I am in your corner about background checks. Many drivers would not start if they knew it would cost between $150 and $220 to obtain Houston's TNC permit. The price is dependent on which clinic is used.

My drug screen & physical was $135; another paid $75 where the physical & drug screen were not charged as separate items. Then there are charges for various reports from the state as well as fingerprinting w/FBI bgc.
Almost everyone who is willing to put our that kind of money, as well as making sure their vehicle's A/C is functioning at peak performance in Houston heat, should be appreciated.

My reason for not driving is the latter. The blower is going out. The earliest I can get my vehicle into the dealership is Tuesday.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm was just thinking about this yesterday. Are you aware of any reported sexual assault incidents involving Uber_NYC Drivers?


Nothing that stands out. I think there may have been a physical assault or two? There was also the car hitting someone thing that happened on NYE.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> < temp hijacking thread.>
> 
> No problem! I did not want it believed I was referring just to Uber. I am in your corner about background checks. Many drivers would not start if they knew it would cost between $150 and $220 to obtain Houston's TNC permit. The price is dependent on which clinic is used.
> 
> ...


That's the issue. With uberX rates the way they are, the cost of entry is way too high if they want to get the professional licensing and all it entails. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That's the issue. With uberX rates the way they are, the cost of entry is way too high if they want to get the professional licensing and all it entails. It's just not worth it.


City of Houston got it right, fingerprint background checks, drug tests, 31 point car inspection etc. all for around $120-150 per driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Background check stuff bugs the shit out of me lol Sorry you were on the receiving end of that. I think it stems mainly because I started out in NYC where Uber drivers go through the same background check as everyone else (taxi or for-hire). As far as I'm concerned, Uber drivers should go through the same bgc process that other taxi/for hire drivers have to. No more, no less.


That's how UBER Australia has totally killed the issue of its drivers having inferior background checks to Taxi & PH drivers. EVERY UBERX driver needs to apply and complete the PHV (private hire vehicle) Driver Authority.

It's a slow and costly process 6-8 weeks $130 approximately. But at the end of it if a serious offender gets through then UBER Australia can point at the system that currently authorises all cabbies and HC/ Livery drivers and ask how many Cabbies out there that shouldn't be?

Edit: the process also requires a medical exam


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's how UBER Australia has totally killed the issue of its drivers having inferior background checks to Taxi & PH drivers. EVERY UBERX driver needs to apply and complete the PHV (private hire vehicle) Driver Authority.
> 
> It's a slow and costly process 6-8 weeks $130 approximately. But at the end of it if a serious offender gets through then UBER Australia can point at the system that currently authorises all cabbies and HC/ Livery drivers and ask how many Cabbies out there that shouldn't be?


Ohh that's to slow for Uber have to rapidly onboard drivers to flood markets. Uber has a high turnover of drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ohh that's to slow for Uber have to rapidly onboard drivers to flood markets. Uber has a high turnover of drivers.


Yes, typically for a government run process everything that Public Servants do seems to be at a snails pace.

I had my PHV and Charter Vehicle Authority Card when I had to get a 3rd for a different category vehicle (4wd Tourist Vehicle). Firstly they wanted me to go through another medical which I complained that I had one recently, so they waived that. Then because they were snowed under the backlog of UBERX drivers getting PHV a Authorities they quoted 6-8weeks.

I asked them to consider my 25+ years of involvement and to use the clearance on my other 2 cards. They argued that something may have occurred since the last check 8 years ago. So I offered to write them an indemnity letter to cover them till the check comes through and allow me to work. They were happy with that.

When I turned up at the desk a Senior manager who I've known for decades comes out with my Authority and apologises for the trouble and says "don't worry about the letter, I think we've dealt with you long enough to know you'll be OK"!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ohh that's to slow for Uber have to rapidly onboard drivers to flood markets. Uber has a high turnover of drivers.


Well in NYC, the TLC licensing process takes a while and it can be expensive. But drivers can pop into an office and they'll help get them started.


----------



## jaktharkhan (Jul 6, 2015)

This story makes no sense now. Uber is saying the guy was not authorized to drive for uber? Then how the hell did he get an Uber passenger? Yet uber is saying "The driver was immediately banned once we learned of the allegations...". So was he or was he not an uber driver?

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/crime/2015/08/01/arrested-uber-driver-not-authorized/31004263/

*Uber rep: Arrested driver wasn't authorized to work for Uber*

DALLAS - An Uber driver who was arrested for sexually assaulting a customer wasn't authorized to work for the company, according to an Uber spokesperson.

Jennifer Mullin, an Uber representative, said the company is conducting an internal investigation into why Talal Ali Chammout was driving for Uber.

Chammout was banned from driving for the ridesharing service. A customer accused Chammout of following her into her residence and sexually assaulting her after picking her up on July 25.

"We take these reports seriously and our thoughts are with the victim," Mullin said in a statement to News 8. "The driver was immediately banned once we learned of the allegations and Uber's safety team is working with the Dallas Police Department on their investigation."

Chammout has a permit to own and operate a limousine service in Dallas. Mullin said that permit complicates the company's investigation of the sexual assault claims.

Records show Chammout worked as a manager for Triple Class Limousines, LLC.

Chammout remained jailed Saturday evening. He was being held on $100,000 bond, jail records show.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

Txchick said:


> He had previously served time in federal prison http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/2015/07/uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-in-dallas.html/


Uber only cares that you pass the minimal background requirements. You could be illiterate, fired from every job you ever held and would still get added on unless you have a DUI.

On the flipside, you could be a Phd, have great work history, and still not be hired because you used to live in a neighborhood where nazi police ticket you for going three miles above the limit.

This is starting to show in the types of people Uber are hiring.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I will wait to see if he is actually convicted of the crime he is accused of before rendering judgement. We've seen it before where a driver is accused of something, has his name smeared all over, and then it comes out that it was a lie. I'll wait to pass judgement.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Two background checks, actually. He also passed the bgc required to get his city licensing, according to that article.


I don't get how he picked up an uber rider without the platform. We had a similar case here with a ********* driver using uber.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

jaktharkhan said:


> Chammout has a permit to own and operate a limousine service in Dallas. Mullin said that permit complicates the company's investigation of the sexual assault claims.


Check #15 post to see why he fell through the bgc.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> Please guys be very careful with these ****s that get in your car and try to set you up for a free ride. Don't fall for it guys, no matter how much you're tempted to go for it don't, you could be getting set up. We live in a world where people are evil now a days and want to get free rides however they can.


I hope this is supposed to be sarcastic.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

oh so that's why uber lowered rates in Dallas

in other news, Travis Kalanick continues to rape drivers.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

D Town said:


> I will wait to see if he is actually convicted of the crime he is accused of before rendering judgement. We've seen it before where a driver is accused of something, has his name smeared all over, and then it comes out that it was a lie. I'll wait to pass judgement.


Me as well. Only thing that concerns me is why is on Ubers platform with weapons charges. Fingerprint...fingerprint.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*City of Dallas: Uber driver arrested on sex assault charge wasn't authorized to give rides*
*http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...t-charge-wasnt-authorized-to-give-rides.html/*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *City of Dallas: Uber driver arrested on sex assault charge wasn't authorized to give rides*
> *http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...t-charge-wasnt-authorized-to-give-rides.html/*


As far as I can tell, MOST Uber drivers in Dallas don't have that permit. The roll out has been a colossal cluster f*ck. I never got a permit no matter how many emails I sent trying but it doesn't stop you from driving for Uber. It just means you can get a hefty ticket if you try to do airport runs.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I will chill out when you stop using the word *****S* on the forum. This ain't a frat boy message board. We have many women forum members too. Show some respect.


Well that word definitely describes half the women picked up at night, including the handful trying to get in my pants.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

jaktharkhan said:


> This story makes no sense now. Uber is saying the guy was not authorized to drive for uber? Then how the hell did he get an Uber passenger? Yet uber is saying "The driver was immediately banned once we learned of the allegations...". So was he or was he not an uber driver?


Happens more often than you would think. They drive up to someone waiting out side and either the driver asks them if they're waiting for Uber or the rider asks if they're Uber. It usually happens in very busy areas, like airports.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> I don't get how he picked up an uber rider without the platform. We had a similar case here with a ********* driver using uber.


They roll up to someone waiting outside and pretend to be an Uber. Not everyone pays much attention to the picture and license plate given to them in the app.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jaktharkhan said:


> This story makes no sense now. Uber is saying the guy was not authorized to drive for uber? Then how the hell did he get an Uber passenger? Yet uber is saying "The driver was immediately banned once we learned of the allegations...". So was he or was he not an uber driver?


The Driver was clearly Authorized by Uber on it's platform, and was in fact the Driver that received the ping. Uber provided the police with his details. And remember that the Driver was "Banned from the platform" after the allegations.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> They drive up to someone waiting out side and either the driver asks them if they're waiting for Uber or the rider asks if they're Uber. It usually happens in very busy areas, like airports


A friend off mine had this happen to her at LaGuardia (sp). A driver walked up to her family & claimed to be w/Uber. I asked if there was a "U" in the window.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> A friend off mine had this happen to her at LaGuardia (sp). A driver walked up to her family & claimed to be w/Uber. I asked if there was a "U" in the window.


Eeeeexactly. They try to take advantage of people who don't know any better.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> They roll up to someone waiting outside and pretend to be an Uber. Not everyone pays much attention to the picture and license plate given to them in the app.


That is so creepy. He was searching for a victim- I wish people were more careful


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> A friend off mine had this happen to her at LaGuardia (sp). A driver walked up to her family & claimed to be w/Uber. I asked if there was a "U" in the window.


I threw away the U after the first week. Never needed it or wanted it. Just ask the drivers name same as the driver should with a pax. No match? Don't get in that car.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I wish people were more careful


Aside from obtaining the windshield TNC sticker & using the trade dress in Houston, one is issued a badge with their pic on it.

At airports (Houston at least) people looking for a ride should ask for some ID connecting them w/Uber outside of the trade dress.

JM2¢W


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Driver was clearly Authorized by Uber on it's platform, and was in fact the Driver who received the ping Uber provided the police with his details. And remember that the Driver was "Banned from the platform" after the allegations.


Uber & City of Dallas arguing if driver was on City Of Dallas permits for a limo company...point why was he on Uber platform being released from Federal prison in 2012??? UPDATE: http://www.dallasnews.com/news/metr...ver-accused-of-rape-was-licensed-to-drive.ece


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Please guys be very careful with these ****s that get in your car and try to set you up for a free ride. Don't fall for it guys, no matter how much you're tempted to go for it don't, you could be getting set up. We live in a world where people are evil now a days and want to get free rides however they can.


Are you trying to make us believe you're a stud or something?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> He had previously served time in federal prison http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/2015/07/uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-in-dallas.html/


How's Uber gonna explain this one?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> Just ask the drivers name same as the driver should with a pax.


What Typist & I were commenting on were how new arrivals at airports are _being approached _by drivers who say they are Uber drivers when they are not. These drivers are soliciting rides.

My friends had not summoned a ride thru the app when they were approached.

It really does not matter if a driver has a trade dress or not. There are plenty on sale on Ebay.

JM2¢W


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> What Typist & I were commenting on were how new arrivals at airports are _being approached _by drivers who say they are Uber drivers when they are not. These drivers are soliciting rides.
> 
> My friends had not summoned a ride thru the app when they were approached.
> 
> ...


Uber drivers aren't supposed to do that. If you haven't summoned a ride by the app then assume its shady and don't get in the car with them.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Well that word definitely describes half the women picked up at night, including the handful trying to get in my pants.


Are you saying you got a handful in your pants? Trying to impress us?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

D Town said:


> As far as I can tell, MOST Uber drivers in Dallas don't have that permit. The roll out has been a colossal cluster f*ck. I never got a permit no matter how many emails I sent trying but it doesn't stop you from driving for Uber. It just means you can get a hefty ticket if you try to do airport runs.


That's for sure! The early permits City of Dallas sent out had wrong birth dates on them from files Uber sent them. Uber didn't come out with any direction til the day after ordinances went into effect. Transpotation office been out of stickers for 3 days. Uber is not even telling new drivers they have to have permits & how to get them. Sigh..what a mess!!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Uber is not even telling new drivers they have to have permits & how to get them.


Are you able to post on "Advice" or the Dallas forum about obtaining the permit?

Better yet, a letter to the editor of the newspaper?

(Dreaming) If it is proved the man had access to the platform and he was not registered with the city, could Uber be half responsible for allowing an unregistered driver access?

Maybe Uber in all cities w/TNC permits should not allow access to platform until the permit is obtained. I can understand why Uber is instant that Houston drivers get their TNC even if they do not plan to drive in Houston.

JM2¢W


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Are you able to post on "Advice" or the Dallas forum about obtaining the permit?
> 
> Better yet, a letter to the editor of the newspaper?
> 
> ...


He had access to the Uber platform & had not gotten his City of Dallas permit yet. Many drivers haven't yet. Uber doesn't even tell new drivers they need one to operate & pick up in City of Dallas. City of Dallas needs to ask why was he driving on your platform being released from federal prison in 2012 for a weapons charge? City of Dallas also needs to ask Uber how many of your drivers have permits? Uber has the data. Drivers are supposed to take a picture of permit & download it onto drivers document section. City of Houston had to get after Uber for not getting drivers to do permit.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Txchick said:


> City of Housto had to get after Uber for not getting drivers to do permit.


I think part of the problem in Uber Houston is many drivers stay in their respective suburbs and only drop off in the city or at the airport. The rule is one _must _have TNC, costing between $150 & $200 depending on the clinic used, to PU in the city or at the airports.

Telling a driver the cost of the TNC & he must have it before he is allowed to access app could discourage a lot of drivers looking for easy money.

JM2¢W


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> I threw away the U after the first week. Never needed it or wanted it. Just ask the drivers name same as the driver should with a pax. No match? Don't get in that car.


In Houston it is required by ordinance that the U be placed on the windshield above the permit sticker and visible 50 feet away. U up while online, down while offline. If caught it could be a ticket.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jaktharkhan said:


> This story makes no sense now. Uber is saying the guy was not authorized to drive for uber? Then how the hell did he get an Uber passenger? Yet uber is saying "The driver was immediately banned once we learned of the allegations...". So was he or was he not an uber driver?
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/crime/2015/08/01/arrested-uber-driver-not-authorized/31004263/
> 
> ...





chi1cabby said:


> *City of Dallas: Uber driver arrested on sex assault charge wasn't authorized to give rides*
> *http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...t-charge-wasnt-authorized-to-give-rides.html/*





UberNorthStar said:


> Are you able to post on "Advice" or the Dallas forum about obtaining the permit?
> 
> Better yet, a letter to the editor of the newspaper?
> 
> ...


"""However, Chammout never applied to be an Uber driver through the city, Syed said. He was listed as a contact for a woman who has the same last name and owns a limousine company."""

He had same last name as the woman who owned limo company. Is it possible he was using her driver account?

I believe this happens often and know of at least one car that was towed for a driver using his wifes uber account and her car with apparently NO drivers license.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They roll up to someone waiting outside and pretend to be an Uber. Not everyone pays much attention to the picture and license plate given to them in the app.


I just had a passenger that I thought was a no show until she ran in front of my cab. What happened is that she got into an uber and only realized something was amiss because the driver was going in the wrong direction.

Big difference between a for hire vehicle clearly painted and marked as such versus a plain non descript vehicle. Like a former Thai cabbie said, passenger wants to jump in a cab seal or no seal.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Please guys be very careful with these ****s that get in your car and try to set you up for a free ride. Don't fall for it guys, no matter how much you're tempted to go for it don't, you could be getting set up. We live in a world where people are evil now a days and want to get free rides however they can.


While I certainly don't condone the term for women, there are some who will purposefully and maliciously setup the driver so they can receive a major settlement from the sponsoring company or their insurance.

Like I said before and will say again, this is one of the reasons if not main reason why we have cameras in cab.

I have to admit and lament that you uber drivers have now taken the young, reckless and broke women who see a sexual assault claim as a ticket to the good life.

These women have no moral and the life of a driver is of no meaning. Always have women sit in the back and other than initial pleasantries and directions related communication, you should not have any talks with women.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Dallas spokeswoman: Permit used by Uber driver accused of rape is fraudulent*
*http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...er-driver-accused-of-rape-is-fraudulent.html/*
*







*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

So, who is at fault? Dallas for not retrieving permits when they are outdated?

Uber for not sharing drivers' names w/permits w/the city so records can be checked for validity?

There are plenty of places which will make a fake document for a fee.

Trade Dress? They are online for a fee.

JM2¢W


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As Uber continues to cut rates, lie to their drivers and otherwise treat their drivers with utter disrespect, more and more of this is going to happen.

The legitimate hard working drivers have either quit or have found a way to get by driving only during guarantees, surge pricing and minimal hours. Those who have stuck around for all the rate cuts simply work less since it doesn't take long to figure out that the more you drive, the less money you make per hour. Consequently, Uber has employed a revolving door approach to replenish all of the good drivers they have chased away. You get what you pay for.

Uber is now beginning to employ the bottom level of society. Sure they get lucky and still find some decent drivers who are lured in by their lying ads and deceptive driver marketing practices. But decent people do not hang around long when they are getting their pay reduced at Uber's whim and then getting lied to about it. Anyone who believes that a lower rate will mean more money for the driver, shouldn't be allowed out of their house without a helmet securely attached to their head. It seems that these are the drivers that Uber is hoping to keep. Intelligent, respectable people do not put up with this crap. They either leave or figure out how to beat the system. The only way to beat the system is to drive smarter and less. Consequently, the less desirable drivers are left to do the heavy lifting. Uber had a chance to retain good drivers and they blew it. They would rather jeopardize the safety of the general public and exploit their drivers, as they get ready for their "going public" payoff.

Ubers' rating system could have been used to weed out the bad drivers, leaving only the cream. This would have required Uber to retain decent drivers through a steady, respectable wage and ethical business practices. This tactic would of allowed Uber the time to use the rating system to its' full potential. Instead Uber decided to use its' rating system as a way to intimidate their drivers into driving more hours in an attempt to raise their arbitrary personal rating. Again, the smart, dependable drivers didn't fall for it. Now their rating system is a joke.

More and more criminals will find their way to Uber. Uber could have retained respectable drivers greatly reducing the odds of bad apples coming on board. Instead they have employed the revolving door approach of, "As soon as the drivers figure out we're lying to them, we'll simply replace them with someone else."

The average rate reduction for Uber drivers across the county is about 60% of what is was two years ago. Legitimate companies allow you to make more money the longer you work for them. Uber obviously does not wish to keep respectable drivers. They prefer the uneducated masses and the criminals.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are you freaking for out of your mind? Wow! The woman claims to have been raped by the Driver who she said followed her into the building. And you're insinuating that *the **** *made this allegation to get a freaking Free Ride!
> 
> You could have just given the advice to Drivers to Not mix business with pleasure, without launching into victim character assassination!


If that guys' IP is not banned from this board.. I'm done


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Well that word definitely describes half the women picked up at night, including the handful trying to get in my pants.


This guy too. Disgusting.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Courageous said:


> This guy too. Disgusting.


We'd cut the number of board members in half if we banned everyone who displayed this level of churlishness and vulgarity. Its not going to happen. Deal and roll on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Courageous said:


> If that guys' IP is not banned from this board.. I'm done


Please report any post that you find offensive, misogynistic or denigrating to women. It had been my practice to openly call out forum members making such posts. In not going to bother doing that anymore, I'll report & let the moderators handle it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Some serious butthurt going on here.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> So, who is at fault? Dallas for not retrieving permits when they are outdated?


What's the city gonna do if we cabbies don't turn in the permit? Dispatch seal team six after us?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> In Houston it is required . . .


Correction:

_ To* pickup *at Houston airports *within the city limits of Houston* _a TNC is required. One does not need a TNC of they only drop off at said locations.

Fact.

*"What's the city gonna do if we cabbies don't turn in the permit? Dispatch seal team six after us?"*

Then it is on Uber to check permits submitted.
JM2¢W


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Correction:
> 
> _ To* pickup *at Houston airports *within the city limits of Houston* _a TNC is required. One does not need a TNC of they only drop off at said locations.
> 
> ...


That is correct but if you intend to pick up anywhere within the city limits, at the airports or otherwise, the TNC license and permit are required. It's also required to have the trade dress U visible when intending to pick up within the same boundaries. That's what I was told at the ARA office. U up while picking up, down while offline (or not picking up).

If you're just dropping off anywhere within the city then it's not required. I'd hesitate to say that's a good idea though. If a cop stops you and gives you a ticket it's gonna cause a headache even if you can get out of it with proof that you were not within city limits when you picked up a pax.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> . . . pick up anywhere within the city limits, at the airports or _*otherwise*_


Where is "otherwise"? I can PU in the cities outside Houston (including Bellaire) & drop off anywhere including Houston & airports w/o a TNC.. I can prove I did not PU in Houston by showing my mileage log book that shows my place I started w/odometer reading.

If the IRS accepts my log book for mileage, so should HPD.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Where is "otherwise"?


Otherwise meaning anywhere else within the city, not jus the airports. It was kind of a reference back to the original subject of the sentence.

To be 100% correct, Uber is the only one that says it's OK to pick up in Sugarland, The Woodlands, Galveston, Freeport, Lake Jackson, Conroe, Katy, and the like...but did you call those cities and ask them what their laws are regarding transportation companies like Uber? Galveston police have set traps already...who's to say other municipalities won't follow suit? I once gave a ride to the chief of police from Freeport. He praised Uber, absolutely loved it, but also said there is a permit in Freeport that you have to obtain to drive there legally. Who would think a permit is needed there? Not me that's for sure, but apparently one is.

These individual municipalities have their own laws in place, or maybe no laws in place, pertaining to commercial/livery/TNC's but until you know the this, the only one saying it's ok to drive there is Uber because Uber could care less about the laws or it's drivers for that matter.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> did you call those cities and ask them what their laws are regarding transportation companies like Uber?


That is on my "to do" list. There are three cities in my area I can pickup in. I plan to call others that are close. 

I know someone who drives in the Woodlands.

Galveston is protecting its taxi drivers. I wonder how much "protection money" the cabbies pay the 2 families that run Galveston to keep out competition?

An Uber driver can drop.off in Galveston, and cannot leave with any passengers.

JM2¢W


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I wonder how much "protection money" the cabbies pay the 2 families that run Galveston to keep out competition?


LOL, true enough!



UberNorthStar said:


> An Uber driver can drop.off in Galveston, and cannot leave with any passengers.


I like the fact that it's safe to really drop off anywhere really. That makes at least one half of the ride easy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Bail increased to $250,000 for Uber driver accused of sexual assault*
*http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crim...for-uber-driver-accused-of-sexual-assault.ece*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber admits mistakes, apologizes to sex assault victim*
*http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/crim...es-apologizes-to-sex-assault-victim/31328465/*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> Otherwise meaning anywhere else within the city, not jus the airports. It was kind of a reference back to the original subject of the sentence.
> 
> To be 100% correct, Uber is the only one that says it's OK to pick up in Sugarland, The Woodlands, Galveston, Freeport, Lake Jackson, Conroe, Katy, and the like...but did you call those cities and ask them what their laws are regarding transportation companies like Uber? Galveston police have set traps already...who's to say other municipalities won't follow suit? I once gave a ride to the chief of police from Freeport. He praised Uber, absolutely loved it, but also said there is a permit in Freeport that you have to obtain to drive there legally. Who would think a permit is needed there? Not me that's for sure, but apparently one is.
> 
> These individual municipalities have their own laws in place, or maybe no laws in place, pertaining to commercial/livery/TNC's but until you know the this, the only one saying it's ok to drive there is Uber because Uber could care less about the laws or it's drivers for that matter.


This is a great post.
Uberites would rather go by the Gospel According To Uber than bother looking up city statute.
Example...I used to own wellesleytaxi.com. AFTER that was registered, I bothered to read their statutes.
Apparently, no taxi is allowed to pick up anywhere in the town of Wellesley ma without a police issued taxi permit (which they won't issue, by the way).


----------

